
Solving small algorithms and problems in a functional way - hellripper
https://github.com/ashwinbhaskar/functional-way
======
hellripper
I have started a repo to implement programs like sorting algorithms, trees,
divide and conquer etc in a functional way. These are all familiar problems
that we have encountered in academia and are asked in interviews since ages.

I have started implementing these algorithms using languages like Scala and
Clojure, though most of the implementations are in Scala. I have tried to keep
the functions pure, data structures immutable (except in the case of heap
sort) and used recursion. My next step is to make these implementations as
efficient as possible - close to the performance of implementations in OOPS
style and use more functional concepts in the implementation.

I see that people are liking the project. But very few are stepping up to
contribute to it. If are interested and think that this is a good project to
work on, feel free to contribute:)

